# callin all coyotes



## crowbuster (Oct 16, 2011)

Our season opened sat. wind been blowing 30 mph since. Anybody havin any luck callin em?


----------



## Genius. (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been toying with getting another caller to call coyotes.

I used to call coon, and had a blast doing that, but never took a step up to call yotes.

That was years ago, I know callers have come along ways (digital..)

I have a bunch of Barnes TTSX bullets loaded up that I am dying to try out on some fox or coyotes this fall.


Is the fur even prime right now?


----------



## crowbuster (Oct 20, 2011)

You could go cheap and get a mouth call, i use both but a lot less movement with an e- caller. Not prime here yet but they havent been worth much anyway. We just keep em for ourselfs and friends. hope you get back into it, you will have fun, and give you another reason to reload more.


----------



## stihl in ky (Oct 20, 2011)

Try using the Primos Power Dawg e-caller. It works great and not very expensive. Can usually pick one up for less than $150.00.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 20, 2011)

I made my own caller useing a Radio shack amp and other Radio shack supplys. the speaker is a Speco SPC-5 PA speaker. Use a MP3 player from soiunds you down load from Varmit Al's web site or wind rivers. I have less than $50.00 dollars in the call it's self. a instruction link, The Home Made E-Caller

I have called coyotes, fox, crows and even had a hawk check out the area one evening when I was useing a screaming rabbit call.
































 Al


----------



## Genius. (Oct 20, 2011)

crowbuster said:


> You could go cheap and get a mouth call, i use both but a lot less movement with an e- caller. Not prime here yet but they havent been worth much anyway. We just keep em for ourselfs and friends. hope you get back into it, you will have fun, and give you another reason to reload more.


 

What is the going price for a coyote?

I trap Coon, rats and mink. Never got into Fox or Coyote's, I know calling looks like fun. But if this year is anything like last year I will focus on the rats. 

Pretty bad that a muskrat brings more than a coon pelt


----------



## stihl in ky (Oct 21, 2011)

Not sure on the price of the pelts this year, I just usually bust yokes to try and thin them out. We have so many around here it's crazy. There starting to get deer fawns and young turkeys.


----------



## crowbuster (Oct 21, 2011)

same here, id mess up a deer hunt to bust one. not sure on prices, a few years ago they wouldnt even buy em. I will always hunt them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 22, 2011)

Last winter here you couldf get about $5.00 for the good pelts. I and friends figure they are not worth skinning for that kind of money. They feed other critters thru out the winter, even the squirrels chew on the bones.







 Al


----------



## Genius. (Oct 22, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Last winter here you couldf get about $5.00 for the good pelts. I and friends figure they are not worth skinning for that kind of money. They feed other critters thru out the winter, even the squirrels chew on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow, $ 5, muskrats brought close to $ 10 last year.


----------



## snofrog (Oct 29, 2011)

yote coats for $5 seems a bit crazy . if someone has a couple they would like to get rid of please lmk


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 31, 2011)

You actually have a SEASON on coyotes? That is crazy. Sounds like too many protectionists in the game department.


----------



## crowbuster (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah i knpw. Several years back they let it run year round, only lasted a year or two, not sure why. We can kill problem yotes with written permission from the farmer any time of year.


----------

